# gpu-z



## panchoman (Oct 4, 2007)

uh, where can i find a download link? theres nothing on the tpu site, and didn't see anything in this forum. someone care to help?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/776/TechPowerUp_GPU-Z_v0.0.1.html


----------



## Hawk1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Top of the front page has the link.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 4, 2007)

ty guys


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 4, 2007)

Its right on the main page

http://www.techpowerup.com


----------

